# Hog Removal Program Underway



## bioactive

Justin said:


> I will predict that Michigan farm country will have much the same problems that Texas has. The farmers will not open their land to hunters or trappers unless they pay for access. Then they will look to the state to cover their losses. [/QUOTE
> 
> I believe every farm on our square mile is motivated to solve this pr0oblem. Farmers have the most to lose. The biggest farmer on the block has traps and so does an environmentalist professor who has her property in the Conservation Reserve program.
> 
> As I said earlier, pig focused hunting it not an effective means of eradication. Trapping is most effective and opportunistic hunting is second. Focused hinting for pigs is almost meaningless.
> 
> We need plantly of traps in infeseted areas and we need hunter awareness that they can and should take pigs when the opportunity arrises whe afield hunting other critters.


----------



## Gina Fox

That trap looks pretty flimsy...will that contain one or more p-o'd hogs if they are trapped in it?


----------



## fowl

Just a quick clarification. This post is referring to the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy, not The Nature Conservancy. They are two seperate organizations.


----------



## bioactive

Justin said:


> I will predict that Michigan farm country will have much the same problems that Texas has. The farmers will not open their land to hunters or trappers unless they pay for access. Then they will look to the state to cover their losses.


Every single farmer, landowner, and resident in my area that I personally know is deeply concerned. Pigs make deer look like amateurs when it comes to damaging corn fields. 

The problem is so serious that a woman who owns land just down the road from me has a trap on her property and is allowing the neighbors to hunt pigs on her property. She is a non-hunter with a property that is in the conservation reserve program. 

Another neighbor, who is a vegetarian, is keeping a rifle by his door in case he sees one. 

The lines of volunteers to hunt are long for any and every private land owner, farmer or otherwise, among people he knows personally.


----------



## bioactive

Gina Fox said:


> That trap looks pretty flimsy...will that contain one or more p-o'd hogs if they are trapped in it?


The fencing is very heavy gauge steel. Post are close together. it is a design used effectively in Florida, Hawaii and elsewhere to trap up to 20 pigs at a time.


----------



## 12970

I had heard about this a few years back but I only heard they were concentrated in northern lower. I have not heard much as to where they are just that they are in something like 69 counties. 

Is there any numbers per county. I have trail cameras out most of the year and have yet to catch any pictures but I do get a bear every now and then beside the Deer and Turkeys.

Anyone know if they have made it to Newaygo County? Where are the high numbers being seen what counties?

Just wondering.

Thanks,
LFM


----------



## malainse

Newaygo1.

This should help answer your questions. But, this is just what is reported.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FSsightkillmap031110_321606_7.pdf

More here on DNR swine page. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_55230---,00.html


----------



## 12970

Thanks, it is interesting how they are spread out across the entire state. Not sure how they are but I guess there are many factors on how they can get spreadout from what is posted on MSF. Will keep an eye out and check my tc's for them as time goes on.

Thanks for the information.

Newaygo1


----------



## daltonlady

What about the use of dogs to hunt wild pigs?? They have used them down south for years. With as smart as pigs are this seems to be the way to go to get them. And what about night hunting??


----------



## malainse

From the below link on DNR site. Some pats of this need to be updated to reflect new law that was just approved. 


Q-Can I use dogs to pursue swine? If so, when and where?

A-Yes, except April 15  July 8 (which is closed to use of dogs).
----------
Q-Can I use an artificial light at night to assist in shooting swine?

A-Yes, within the night time predator (Raccoon, Opossum, Fox and Coyote) hunting regulations, while engaged in these activities. For a detailed listing of these regulations,please view the current Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide.


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FAQ_320471_7.pdf


----------

